# New to board - 6 post surgery



## Carley (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I am a 35 y/o female who had a full thyroidectomy 6 weeks ago.

Had an awful time in surgery, as soon as they opened me up they found my thyroid to have a complete blood source and I lost 5 units of blood pretty quickly so had transfusions etc.

Good news is it had no signs of cancer, bad news is that I have never felt so ill and low ever.

I had graves disease for 9 years previously and am missing having energy.

I have been to my dr (gp today) and he tells me that my thyroid bloods are unusual. I am on calcium tablets and 200mg thyroxine per day.

Tsh. 0.05
FT4. 22.4
FT3. 2.4

Does anyone understand my results? I am thinking of seeing a private consultant as I can't see my endocrinologist for another 4 weeks courtesy of the nhs.

I am really struggling and have a young daughter and need to get it all sorted. Any recommendations? I have also put on 10lb in weight and that's going up daily too.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
Carley


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I felt faint reading about your blood loss. Wow! I think I still feel faint!

My parathyroids were damaged a little bit in surgery but they're coming back. This is all something I'm having to learn one step at a time and I can't recommend anything.

I can absolutely say I hope whatever is going on will be O.K. Please update when you know more. It's about all I can do to take care of myself - to be dealing with a major health concern while trying to manage the needs of a little child has to be exhausting.


----------

